# Introduce old-style MBLD weekly competition in SS comps



## abunickabhi (Jan 10, 2021)

I would love to have old-style MBLD introduced alongside normal 1 hour WCA-like MBLD in the SS comp. It will allow people and interested BLDers to plan huge attempts if they want to, and also test their memory.

Old-style MBLD definitely will make attempts go over the hour, if cubers attempt a lot of cube. It will be accuracy based event, with the highest score winning the competition every week.

I hope some people do feel the need of introducing it.

Please voice your thoughts on this event in this thread.

Happy Cubing!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 10, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I would love to have old-style MBLD introduced alongside normal 1 hour WCA-like MBLD in the SS comp. It will allow people and interested BLDers to plan huge attempts if they want to, and also test their memory.
> 
> Old-style MBLD definitely will make attempts go over the hour, if cubers attempt a lot of cube. It will be accuracy based event, with the highest score winning the competition every week.
> 
> ...



I've heard of the old style MBLD, but can you just explain how it works?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jan 10, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I've heard of the old style MBLD, but can you just explain how it works?


You get 10 minutes per cube but the time limit doesn't stop at 1 hour. the attempt can be as long as you want, assuming its less than 10x the amount of cubes.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 10, 2021)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I've heard of the old style MBLD, but can you just explain how it works?


You have no time limit and you can do as many cubes as you want to.

It used to exist until 2011/2010 I guess in the WCA. (I think there is a general cutoff time limit of 10 minutes per cube too) So, if you do a 100 cube attempt, you get 1000 minutes to finish the attempt.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 10, 2021)

If someone like Graham Siggins successfully attempts >200 cubes then there'll be no competition at all right?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 10, 2021)

A couple of problems:

The cut off for suggesting events is in December, so you'll have to wait a year until adding it.
Multi participation isn't exactly high, so adding this will appeal to an even smaller number of people.
Many people wouldn't want to spend more than an hour doing weekly comp, never mind another multi event. 
Don't get me wrong, I love the idea of seeing how far this style of multi could be pushed, but I don't think that it's for weekly comp.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 10, 2021)

As cool as the event could be for those that want to push their memory limits, I don't think this is an event people will want to participate in on a weekly basis. It's cool to do once in a while, but I don't think it makes sense for a weekly event when the current MBLD format exists.


----------

